
I'm Black and I do not carry hot-sauce around - brittonrt
https://medium.com/@mrjack/im-black-i-do-not-carry-hot-sauce-around-2b99248330b4
======
dudul
Reminds me of the Asian girl who got "triggered" by Colbert when he made a
"joke" about asian culture as a vehicle to highlight how the name of the W.
Redskins was racist and ridicule the people defending it.

~~~
mrjackdaw
Outside referencing Colbert and race issues as concepts, I don't think both
are similar in any way.

The author was as incredulous as Colbert in the clip about the hot sauce
assertion. Outside that, he isn't mentioned beyond the first paragraph.

The article is about the fact that labels are entirely contextual, and
therefore inaccurate as assertions. It is about seeing beyond labels, not
reacting to them.

Disclaimer: I wrote the article, and my friend - also mentioned in the article
- posted it here. Happy to have a conversation about it. :)

------
blue_dinner
I've never heard this... and people should stop thinking that a satirical
comedy show is somehow based on facts.

To me, your race and gender aren't special. You are a person, just like
everyone else in the world.

If we truly wanted equality, more people would think this way instead of
allowing it to define you.

~~~
brittonrt
If you read the whole thing, that is in fact the whole point of the article.
The comedy show thing was just the trigger/segway but certainly not something
to get caught up on. ;)

